# Indianapolis....



## dime (May 15, 2009)

there are becoming a shitload of abandoned / forclosed houses here in indy as of late


----------



## tumtum (May 15, 2009)

ever been to keystone towers?


----------



## dime (May 15, 2009)

nah. abandoned?


----------



## Kraken (May 17, 2009)

i got a friend whos dad owns that shit its like in front of a goodwill or somethen cool place too


----------



## tumtum (May 17, 2009)

the last time i was there one of the towers was abandoned...but theyre huge, like 10 or 11 story apartment buildings. nice too..


----------



## Kraken (May 17, 2009)

o well we might b thinkn of different ones


----------

